# Авиация > До 1945 >  АНТ-44 осенью 1941 года бомбил Бухарест. Какого завода был морской бомбардировщик?

## Игорь Мангазеев

Меня, провиницального газетчика, с лета 2001 года интересует вынесенный в заголовок вопрос, на который я до сих не получил стопроцентно достоверный ответ, несмотря на личное знакомство 29 июля 2001 года с Геннадием Алексеевичем Савельевым, выпускником КАИ, бывшим директором Дубненского машиностроительного завода (перед Великой Отечественной - завод № 30 в рабочем посёлке Иваньково Кимрского района Калининской области).

Вот моя версия, которую я излагал с августа 2001 года в ряде тверских газет.
"В Калининской области, так же как и в Кемеровской, не было крупных самолетостроительных заводов. Тем не менее первый бомбовый удар по  Бухаресту  нанесла летающая лодка, собранная на малой родине Туполева. Правда, об этом мало кто знает даже в Тверской области. А ведь два небольших авиазавода в Кимрском районе могли бы превратиться в мощную базу советского гидросамолетостроения, если бы в 1941 году им не пришлось эвакуироваться.
…В октябре 1941 года столица Румынии, воюющей на стороне фашистской Германии, освещалась как в мирное время. Беспечный Антонеску напрочь игнорировал уроки, преподанные к тому времени властям Берлина советской и британской авиацией. И вот в ночь на 16 октября морской тяжелый бомбардировщик МТБ-2 "Чайка" конструкции Туполева вылетел из Севастополя, имея целью  Бухарест  (а запасной - Констанцу). Экипажем летающей лодки командовал уроженец Кировоградской области Иван Моисеевич Сухомлин, который на этой же самой "Чайке" уже совершал ночные налеты на врага в районах Одессы, Херсона, Николаева, Констанцы, Сулина.
Первая бомба пошла нормально.Сделав несколько заходов на заранее намеченные цели, "Чайка" легла на обратный курс. Бомбежка произвела неизгладимое впечатление на клику Антонеску, даже турецкие газеты отметили результативность этого налета. 
До последнего времени считалось, что честь создания этого грозного гидросамолета, выпущенного, по одним данным, в двух, по другим - в трех экземплярах, принадлежит таганрогскому авиазаводу. Общепризнанному факту противоречил, однако, забытый приказ первого наркома авиапромышленности Михаила Моисеевича Кагановича, родного брата всемогущего Лазаря Кагановича. Наркома сняли с должности в 1940 году, но 15 апреля предыдущего года он успел подписать приказ о запуске в производство в поселке Иваньково Кимрского района Калининской области мощного гидросамолета МТБ-2 ("Чайка", АНТ-44бис, АНТ-44Д), спроектированного в бюро А.Н. Туполева. Местом строительства завода стала промплощадка на левом берегу Волги, в двух километрах от гидроэлектростанции и плотины канала Москва-Волга.
Приказ Кагановича существенно менял представление о вкладе Кимрского района в победу. А инициатива создания завода в родном для себя Кимрском районе принадлежала, судя по одной из юбилейных телеграмм, самому Туполеву.
Инженер Андрей Туполев никогда не слыл дилетантом в гидросамолетостроении: любимый ученик Николая Егоровича Жуковского, он даже свою дипломную работу посвятил в 1918 году гидроплану. В марте 1935 года Туполеву поручили создать тяжелую летающую лодку. Первый вылет МТБ-2 состоялся 19 апреля 1937 года. Пилотировали лодку летчики Т.В. Рябенко и Д.Н. Ильинский. 
Второй экземпляр МТБ-2 проектировали как амфибию, способную взлетать не только с моря, но и с суши; на ней предусматривалось подъемное шасси. Однако Туполеву не дали запустить бомбардировщик в серийное производство. И не потому даже, что вплоть до 1939 года военное руководство вело дискуссию о том, нужны ли вообще тяжелые гидросамолеты. (Такие машины сложно обслуживать на плаву: подвешивать бомбы, торпеды, следить за моторами, но зато им ни к чему аэродромы.). 
Туполев не мог повлиять на исход дискуссии - с 21 октября 1937 года по 21 июля 1941 года по обвинению во вредительстве он отбывал срок в спецтюрьме ЦКБ-29 НКВД. За изготовлением амфибии следил прежний младший коллега Туполева - Александр Голубков. 
Благодаря помощи бывшего директора Дубненского машиностроительного завода Геннадия Савельева нам удалось выяснить, что в 1939 - 1940 годах в Кимрском районе действительно собрали  туполевскую  амфибию АНТ-44бис. Ее склепали в Иванькове в филиале Савёловского завода № 30. (Директором завода в конце 1937 года был назначен военинженер 1-го ранга Иван Георгиевич Загайнов; с 1939 года по август 1940 года он возглавлял и иваньковский филиал, а затем возвратился в Таганрог.)
Иваньковскую "Чайку" изготовили точно в срок. Первый вылет амфибия сделала с суши, испытывал ее Рябенко. На Иваньковском водохранилище она проходила заводские испытания… И вскоре "Чайка" вошла в состав военно-воздушных сил Черноморского флота. 
Но все же не было полной уверенности в том, что именно иваньковская "Чайка" бомбила  Бухарест . Ситуация прояснилась лишь после того, как Валентина Коняхина, руководитель музея Казанского авиаинститута имени А.Н. Туполева, порекомендовала связаться с Владимиром Ригмантом, конструктором  туполевской  фирмы в Москве, что на улице Радио. 
Он-то и рассеял последние сомнения, подтвердив, что "таганрогская" и "иваньковская" амфибии - это одна и та же "Чайка"! Секрет был в том, что детали для МТБ-2 начинали делать в Таганроге, а самолет из них собрали уже в Иванькове. МТБ-2 больше не изготавливали, но он стал точкой отсчета славной истории иваньковского авиазавода, ныне - машиностроительного завода в "ядерном" городе Дубне. 
Есть некоторые основания считать, что иваньковцы приложили руку и к бомбардировке Берлина в 1941 году. В начале 1939 года на Таганрогском заводе № 31 имени Г. Димитрова был запущен в серию морской дальний разведчик Че-2 (МДР-6) конструкции Игоря Четверикова. Семнадцать этих удивительно красивых амфибий успели построить там до конца 1940 года, а затем конструкторское бюро Четверикова перевели в Иваньково.
Таганрожцы передали туда и задел деталей. Иваньковцам поставили задачу выпустить в 1941 году сотню Че-2. Сто не сто, но какое-то число самолетов Че-2 до эвакуации завода в октябре 1941 года выпустить удалось. Иваньковские Че-2 попадали, скорее всего, на Дальний Восток и на Балтику, возможно в 22-ю эскадрилью Филиппа Усачева, уроженца села Тасеево Красноярского края. 
Здесь самое время вспомнить о разведывательных полетах комэска Усачева перед серией бомбовых ударов по Берлину в августе и сентябре 1941 года. Лучшей машины для разведки, чем Че-2, в распоряжении флота не имелось. С начала августа до восьмого числа Филипп Александрович каждую ночь отрывал Че-2 от водной поверхности бухты, где маскировался самолет, и уходил на запад, к вражеским берегам, ведя разведку ПВО и морских сил противника, выискивая более или менее безопасные коридоры в воздушном пространстве для пролета полка дальних бомбардировщиков ДБ-3ф с острова Сааремаа, а заодно сообщая метеорологическую обстановку. Его эскадрилья была готова оказать помощь экипажам бомбардировщиков при вынужденной посадке на воду. 20 апреля 1945 года за ратные подвиги Ф.А. Усачеву было присвоено звание Героя.

http://sh-kray.narod.ru/arhive/2004/44/pol5.htm 

***
Налёт АНТ-44 на Бухарест, отражен, к слову, на одной из схем "хрущёвского" шеститомника "Великая Отечественная война..." Известны ли новые подробности? А может быть, я что-то неправильно понял?

Уважаемый alexvolf с коллегами разместил немало сведений о репрессиях в советском авиапроме: РЕПРЕССИИ В СОВЕТСКОЙ АВИАПРОМЫШЛЕННОСТИ . Но я не нашёл (может быть, по невнимательности) ни сведений об обстоятельствах изготовления и сборки МТБ-2 (АНТ-44), ни о конструкторской деятельности коллектива, который возглавлял Александр Петрович Голубков (до 1934 года заместитель Ивана Ивановича Погосского -- "неизменного помощника Туполева в создании морских самолётов").

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уважаемый Игорь
> Небольшое дополнение о Кимрском авиазаводе ...


Уважаемый alexvolf, у Вас в небольшом дополнении большая ошибка.
В Кимрах (точнее, поселке Савёлово на другом берегу Волги) размещался совсем другой завод. Он выпускал, в частности, самолёты Георгия Михайловича Бериева КОР-2. 
Именно савёловский завод первоначально носил номер № 30, а иваньковский завод, находящийся километрах в 20-25 от Савёлова, был филиалом "тридцатки".
Уважаемый alexvolf, книга, которую Вы обширно цитируете, лежит передо мной. Она называется "От гидросамолётов до суперсовременных ракет" (Г.А. Савельев, Дубна: издательский центр "Феникс", 1999 г.)




> О применении самолета МТБ-2 в период ВОВ смотрите книгу "Авиация ВМФ в Великой Отечественной войне" ряд авторов.,Воениздат 1983г,183с. с ил.


О применении МТБ-2 писалось на двадцать лет раньше указанного Вами источника. Но до сих пор не совсем ясно, чьей сборки был АНТ-44, бомбивший Бухарест осенью 1941 года.

----------


## simsim

> О применении МТБ-2 писалось на двадцать лет раньше указанного Вами источника. Но до сих пор не совсем ясно, чьей сборки был АНТ-44, бомбивший Бухарест осенью 1941 года.


Так же, как и нет ясности: кто ещё входил в экипаж И.М.Сухомлина?

----------


## alexvolf

> Так же, как и нет ясности: кто ещё входил в экипаж И.М.Сухомлина?


 Уважаемый Simsim
 В о время нанесения бомбового удара по Бухаресту 16.10.1941г в состав экипажа МТБ-2 входили командир Сухомлин,второй летчик Козлов (известный поляр.летчик ),штурман майор Грязных,бомбардир Дубина.
А вот был-ли этот экипаж постоянным,то здесь вопрос...

----------


## Кубинец

А сколько всего было выпущено машин МТБ-2 и какова их судьба?

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> А сколько всего было выпущено машин МТБ-2 и какова их судьба?


Насколько мне известно из прочитанной литературы, МТБ-2 -- штучная работа. Всего было выпущено две машины: Ант-44 и амфибия Ант-44 бис.

"От гидросамолётов до суперсовременных ракет" (Геннадий Алексевич Савельев. Дубна: издательский центр "Феникс", 1999 г. -- 256с. -- Стр. 13):
"Во втором полугодии 1939 года небольшой коллектив (Иваньковского) завода во главе с его первым директором Иваном Георгиевичем Загайновым занимался монтажом и пуском в эксплуатацию технологического оборудования, устранением строительных и монтажных недоделок. В то же время приходит приказ НКАП (Народного комиссариата авиационной промышленности) от 15.04.39 г., в котором говорится, что коллективу завода поручено изготовление опытного гидросамолёта МТБ-2 (морской тяжёлый бомбардировщик) разработки ОКБ А.Н. Туполева, с четырьмя моторами М-120 и М-84, *с использованием заделов деталей Таганрогского завода.* Конструкторскую деятельность коллектива возглавлял Александр Петрович Голубков. Гидросамолёт МТБ-2 был изготовлен в срок, полностью прошел заводские и государственные испытания, но на стадии внедрения в серийное производство работы были остановлены (к тому времени закончились испытания гидросамолёта другого авиационного завода, и его лётно-технические характеристики были выше)" .

15 сентября 2004 года я приехал в Таганрог и встретился с заведующим отдела маркетинга ТАНТК им. Бериева Андреем Ивановичем Сальниковым и его коллегой. А.И. Сальников *не согласился* с моими предположениями о том, что  МТБ-2, изготовленный именно на Таганрогском авиазводе, бомбил Бухарест.

----------


## alexvolf

> Насколько мне известно из прочитанной литературы, МТБ-2 -- штучная работа. Всего было выпущено две машины: Ант-44 и амфибия Ант-44 бис.
> 
> 15 сентября 2004 года я приехал в Таганрог и встретился с заведующим отдела маркетинга ТАНТК им. Бериева Андреем Ивановичем Сальниковым и его коллегой. А.И. Сальников *не согласился* с моими предположениями о том, что  МТБ-2, изготовленный именно на Таганрогском авиазводе, бомбил Бухарест.


 Уваж.Игорь
Всего МТБ-2 было построено 3 экземпляра.Два-на заводе в Таганроге,один (АНТ-44 бис) был собран из готовых деталей в Кимрах.
Первый экземпляр (вариант "летающая лодка" )  самолета потерпел катастрофу (при посадке на воду) в феврале 1939г 
Второй (1938г) и третий экземпляр самолета были выполнены в амфибийном варианте и могли взлетать с сухопутных аэродромов.Причем  третий (кимровский) вариант имел целый ряд отличий от первых двух-улучшены обводы редана и подкрыльевых поплавков(улучшена "мореходность"),вместо двигателей М-85(мощность 810л.с.) были установлены четыре двигателя М-87 (мощность 950 л.с.) 
Именно на этой машине И.М.Сухомлин в конце 1940г установил четыре рекорда по классу амфибий.Оба самолета проходили испытания на Черном море.Дальнейшие работы над самолетом АНТ-44 были прекращены,в 1940г часть сотрудников КБ Голубкова были переданы в ОТБ НКВД (Кочергину удалось своих сотрудников отстоять-письмо зам преду СНК К.Е.Ворошилову).Кстати,во время войны когда решался вопрос о полете В.М.Молотова в США (через Англию) одним из вариантов был
использовать АНТ-44,но остановились все же на Пе-8.
 Далее насчет Вашей версии.Вполне можно допустить что именно  кимрский экземпляр АНТ-44 был использован экипажем Сухомлина при бомбардировке Бухареста...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уваж.Игорь
> Всего МТБ-2 было построено 3 экземпляра.Два-на заводе в Таганроге,один (АНТ-44 бис) *был собран из готовых деталей в Кимрах*.
> Первый экземпляр (вариант "летающая лодка" )  самолета потерпел катастрофу (при посадке на воду) в феврале 1939г 
> Второй (1938г) и третий экземпляр самолета были выполнены в амфибийном варианте и могли взлетать с сухопутных аэродромов.
> <...>
>  Далее насчет Вашей версии.Вполне можно допустить что именно  кимрский экземпляр АНТ-44 был использован экипажем Сухомлина при бомбардировке Бухареста...


Спасибо, уважаемый alexvolf за уточнение. Но вы не очень внимательны. *Повторяю, что в Кимрах (Савёлове) был другой авиазавод*. Он специализировался на корабельных разведчиках (корректировщиках) КОР-2 Георгия Михайловича Бериева.
Также смущает то, что таганрожцы нигде не писали, что это их МТБ-2 бомбил Бухарест.

Г.А. Савельев увтерждает, что МТБ-2 прошел государственные испытания. Проходил ли МТБ-2 прочностные испытания? Если проходил, то первый экземпляр действительно мог быть разрушен.

----------


## alexvolf

> Спасибо, уважаемый alexvolf за уточнение. Но вы не очень внимательны. *Повторяю, что в Кимрах (Савёлове) был другой авиазавод*. Он специализировался на корабельных разведчиках (корректировщиках) КОР-2 Георгия Михайловича Бериева.
> Также смущает то, что таганрожцы нигде не писали, что это их МТБ-2 бомбил Бухарест.
> 
> Г.А. Савельев увтерждает, что МТБ-2 прошел государственные испытания. Проходил ли МТБ-2 прочностные испытания? Если проходил, то первый экземпляр действительно мог быть разрушен.


Уваж Игорь
1)Под словом Кимровский я имею ввиду завод №30 НКАП.Ваши ударения на филиалы не катят.К примеру если на казанском заводе №124 одновременно сторились ДБ-А и ТБ-7,затем ТБ-7,ПС-84 и Пе-2 в разных цехах и промышленная зона занимала десятки га так,что будем по таблично разносить завод по имени начальников цехов или гл.инженеров и директоров типа "незвалевский"-"кагановский"-"юрьевский" и т.д.
2) МТБ-2 проходил не по НКАПу,а по авиационному Управлению ВМФ СССР.Прочностных испытаний не было,да и быть не могло.После строительства и испытания двухлодочного МК-1 Туполев и Погосский были уверены в надежности конструкции самолета,хотя выбранная схема
крыла  МТБ-2 была применена впервые. Первый экземпляр АНТ-44 не был разрушен на статиспытаниях-он потерпел катастрофу и затонул,правда о гибели пилотов информации нет...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Под словом Кимровский я имею ввиду завод №30 НКАП. Ваши ударения на филиалы не катят.


Уважаемый alexvolf, это самостоятельные предприятия. Перед войной между ними кооперации фактически не было, хотя оба действительно выполняли заказы НК ВМФ. Впрочем, на Савёловском заводе до войны производились и агрегаты для Су-2 (если память мне не изменяет: читал давненько).

22 мая 1958 года рабочий посёлок Иваньково переведён из Калининской области  в Московскую и преобразован в город областного подчинения (указ ПВС РСФСР № 260). 13 декабря 1960 года город Дубна и город Иваньково на основании Указа ПВС РСФСР объединены в один город Дубну.

Хронология переименований и преобразований Дубненского машиностроительного завода в левобережной части города Дубны:
- 10 июля 1939 -- 26 мая 1940 года: филиал завода № 30;
- по 10 мая 1942 года -- завод № 30;
- по 19 апреля 1946 года -- опытный завод № 458;
- по 2 июня 1953 года -- опытный завод № 1;
- по 30 апреля 1966 года -- завод № 256, п/я № 6;
- по 19 июня 1972 года -- Дубненский машиностроительный завод, п/я Р-6498;
- по 7 сентября 1978 года -- Дубненское производственно-конструкторское объединение "Радуга" (объединение с МКБ "Радуга");
- по 12 мая 1982 года  -- Дубненское производственное объединение "Радуга"; 
- по 1994 год - Дубненский машиностроительный завод (выделение МКБ "Радуга" в самостоятельное предприятие);
- с 1994 года -- АООТ "ДМЗ".

Что касается Савёловского завода, то у него своя большая судьба. 13 марта 2008 года в Кимрах подписано соглашение о взаимодействии между региональной властью, администрацией г. Кимры и совместным российско-американским предприятием — ЗАО «Хамильтон Стандарт-Наука». В Савёлово реализуется инвестиционный проект по созданию центра производства оборудования для систем кондиционирования воздуха гражданских самолетов ведущих авиационных компаний.




> К примеру если на *казанском заводе №124* одновременно сторились ДБ-А и ТБ-7,затем ТБ-7,ПС-84 и Пе-2 в разных цехах и *промышленная зона занимала десятки га* так,что будем по таблично разносить завод по имени начальников цехов или гл.инженеров и директоров типа "незвалевский"-"кагановский"-"юрьевский" и т.д.


Уважаемый alexvolf, Вы говорите, наверное, о *заводе № 22 имени Горбунова* что в Соцгороде?
Рядом с 22-м заводом находится моторостроительный завод, старый номер - 16.

*Десятки гектаров -- всё же не десятки километров.*

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> МТБ-2 проходил не по НКАПу,а по авиационному Управлению ВМФ СССР.


Уважаемый alexvolf, это не совсем точно, так как сам завод находился в ведении наркомата авиапрома.
***
"... в виду выделения Савёловского завода в самостоятельную структуру номер 30 сохраняется за заводом, находящимся в посёлке Иваньково (п/о Подберезье). Директором завода № 30 назначается Яков Кузьмич Руденко (проработал в этой должности с августа 1940 года и октябрь 1941 года). Коллектив получает новое задание: спроектировать и построить сухопутный скоростной разведчик-бомбардировщик СРБ (изделие "55") с мотором М-120, со скоростью 600 км/час. Но на первое января 1941 года чертежи от КБ на самолёт СРБ не поступили в производство, а услуги опытному производству были представлены только изготовлением макета изделия. Поэтому, *согласно приказу НКАП от 27.12.40 г.,* работы по этой машине с  плана 1941 года сняли, а в производство запустили документацию на гидросамолёт ЧЕ-2. Главным конструктором назначается Четвериков Игорь Вячеславович, а А.П. Голубкова назначают главным конструктором ОКБ завода 294.
<...>
В январе 1941 года А.П. Голубкова назначают главным конструктором ОКБ по проектированию и изготовлению унифицированных и стандартных самолётных деталей и агрегатов. Во время Великой Отечественной войны А.П. Голубков возглавлял коллектив КБ по переделкам (модификациям) иностранных самолётов (Б-25, ДС-3 и других). Впоследствии это КБ становится подразделением ОКБ А.Н. Туполева и принимает активное участие в создании самолёта ТУ-104. 
В конце 1940 года правительство принимает решение о переводе с Таганрогского завода двух ОКБ по гидросамолётам в Калининскую область: ОКБ, возглавляемое Г.М. Бериевым, -- в Савёлово, ОКБ, возглавляемое И.В. Четвериковым, -- на завод № 30 в рабочий посёлок Иваньково. Заводу № 30 была поставлена задача: в 1941 году выпустить сто самолётов ЧЕ-2. Таганрогский завод передаёт заводу № 30 задел и оснастку по самолёту МДР-6 (вариант ЧЕ-2)".
(Из книги "От гидросамолётов до суперсовременных ракет". Геннадий Алексевич Савельев. Дубна: издательский центр "Феникс", 1999 г. -- 256с. -- Стр. 14).

"В связи с началом войны *приказом НКАП от 3 июня 1941 года состав ОКБ завода № 30* сокращают до количества, необходимого для испытания и доводки модификаций гидросамолёта МДР-6 "Б", а остальных используют в серийном проивзодства гидросамолёта ЧЕ-2. Но уже к осени 1941 года район Большая Волга и посёлок Иваньково стали прифронтовой полосой. Эвакуация завода № 30 стала неизбежной". 
(Там же. Стр. 15)

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, это самостоятельные предприятия. Перед войной между ними кооперации фактически не было, хотя оба действительно выполняли заказы НК ВМФ. Впрочем, на Савёловском заводе до войны производились и агрегаты для Су-2 (если память мне не изменяет: читал давненько).
> *Десятки гектаров -- всё же не десятки километров.*


 Уваж.Игорь 
Получается хоть круть-верть,хоть верть круть.О каком самостоятельном предприятии Вы говорите-что до 1941г на заводе №30 было два директора? Нонсенс! 

Далее ответ на вопрос-почему был снят заказ о строительстве малой серии самолета МТБ-2? Ответ следует искать в изменении отношения руководства НК ВМФ к тяжелым морским гидросамолетам.Как известно бывший нарком ВМФ Смирнов(до этого возглавлял ПУ РККА после самоубийства Гамарника) был арестован органами НКВД (дело Дыбенко-Смирнов-Егоров),на его место был назначен заместитель наркома НКВД
 Фриновский который по мнению Д.Ф.Устинова-" абсолютно не соображал" в морском деле. Первое,что он сделал на посту наркома НКВМФ, то это  в "пух и прах" разнес морскую авиацию и в первую очередь закупленные делегацией Туполева и производимые по лицензии
у нас американские гидросамолеты ГСТ(фирма Консолидейтед) и ПС-30(Глен Мартин),досталось и МТБ-2 "сконструированного врагом народа".
Критика Фриновского основывалась не на пустом месте- морские летчики и механики не раз ставили руководство флота в известность о том,что америк.машины просто "Г...",что и было на самом деле.После небольшого периода времени все они были сняты с производства.Такая вот история...

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, это не совсем точно, так как сам завод находился в ведении наркомата авиапрома.
> ***
> (Там же. Стр. 15)


 Игорь
А кто говорил,что завод 30 принадлежал другому ведомству.

Речь шла о самолете МТБ-2,который проходил как и самолеты КОР ,МДР и т.д. по наркомату ВМФ.НКАП понятное дело только выполнял заказ ВМФ не более того.Испытания морских самолетов часто проходили с  участием летчиков НИИ ВВС (например Стефановского и т.д.) но это ничего не значит...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Получается хоть круть-верть, хоть верть-круть. О каком самостоятельном предприятии Вы говорите, что, до 1941 года на заводе №30 было два директора? Нонсенс!


"Нонсенс" потому, что Вы немного сами подзапутались, уважаемый alexvolf. Некритически цитируете. Например:



> ... *в мае 1937 года*  было начато одновременное строительство рабочего поселка и  завода. 
> Строительство осложнялось тем, что земля, отведённая под стройплощадку, оказалась заболоченной, плюс грунтовые воды, которые пришлось отводить при помощи дренажей. Начальником строительства был назначен *Е.Т.Ястрибимов.*
> <...>
> 10 июля 1939 года в эксплуатацию была сдана первая очередь цехов завода №30. 
> <...>
> Первым директором завода №30 был назначен И.Г.Загайнов.


Всё обстояло несколько иначе. 
Строительство завода началось практически  в третьем квартале 1937 года. Начальником стройки был *Ястребилов* Ефим Тарасович.
<...>
В результате напряжённого труда первую пусковую очередь завода ввели в эксплуатацию 10 июля 1939 года. Эта дата и стала считаться днем рождения завода № 30. (*Но, повторяю, с 10 июля 1939 года по 26 мая 1940 года этот завод считался филиалом завода № 30!*)
Официально Иван Георгиевич Загайнов был первым директором филиала "тридцатки" ( до 26 мая 1940 года), и только потом -- по август 1940 года --  директором "тридцатки". Затем директором "тридцатки" назначен Яков Кузьмич Руденко (август 1940 - октябрь 1941). 
Но это было одно и то же иваньковское предприятие.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Критика Фриновского основывалась не на пустом месте - морские летчики и механики не раз ставили руководство флота в известность о том,что американские машины просто "Г...", что и было на самом деле. После небольшого периода времени *все они были сняты с производства.*


Уточните, пожалуйста, чьи машины были сняты с производства?
Советские гидросамолёты, пусть малыми сериями, всё же выпускались. Например, "Четвериков-2" и КОР-2 Бериева.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уточните, пожалуйста, чьи машины были сняты с производства?
> Советские гидросамолёты, пусть малыми сериями, всё же выпускались. Например, "Четвериков-2" и КОР-2 Бериева.


 Очень хороший довоенный перечень заводов НКАП составлен известным дoкументалистом авиации И.И.Радионовым.Таблица  и описание была опубликована в сети (правда на англ.языке)-если есть интерес сделайте запрос... 
Относительно гидроавиации ВМФ,стоит заметить,что указанные Вами типы самолетов (согласно данным приведенными  В.Б.Шавровым) строились малыми сериями,являлись основными до конца войны.В 1939/40гг с серийного производства были сняты "летающая лодка" Кор-1 (Бе-2) и первый вариант МДР-6(Че-2).На базе Че-2 был создан ряд модификаций,которые в период 1940-45гг строились под литерным обозначением-Б. Серийное производство американского ГСТ было развернуто в 1937г.При внедрении возникли трудности такие как у Мясищева,Лисунова с внедрением Дугласа ДС-3 (метрическая система)-выпуск самолетов был прекращен в 1939г.после выпуска 30 единиц.Запуск в серию самолета ПС-30 построенного в США (на деньги и для нужд СССР) по проекту П.Д.Самсонова ввиду большого расхода дюраля был остановлен в конце 1939г. хотя оснаска на заводе была готова для производства.Сам самолет был позднее передан в Аэрофлот,эксплуатировался на ДВ.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Уважаемый alexvolf, Вы, отвечая на мою просьбу, меня же и цитируете. Сравним:



> Относительно гидроавиации ВМФ, стоит заметить, что указанные Вами типы самолетов (согласно данным, приведённым  В.Б.Шавровым) строились малыми сериями, являлись основными до конца войны.





> Советские гидросамолёты, пусть малыми сериями, всё же выпускались. Например, "Четвериков-2" и КОР-2 Бериева.


И то, что ОКБ Четверикова создало ряд модификаций МДР-6, хорошо известно, но Вы пишете неточно:



> На базе Че-2 был создан ряд модификаций, которые в период 1940-45 гг. строились под литерным обозначением - Б.


Уточняю.
Как указывает Г.А. Савельев, до конца войны ОКБ И.В. Четверикова вело активную работу по проектированию, изготовлению и испытаниям опытных образцов под общим названием МДР-6 (морской дальний разведчик). Под этим названием на иваньковском заводе изготавливались много его модификаций: МДР-6 (Б-2), МДР-6 (Б-3), МДР-6 (Б-4), МДР-6 (Б-5), в ряде случаев сильно различавшихся между собой размерами, двигателями и *представлявших собой, по сути дела, новые самолёты.*
<...>
С каждой новой модификацией лётно-технические характеристики гидросамолёта улучшались. Последняя модификация (Б-5) уже имела скорость полёта 450 км/час и дальность 3000 км.
***
- МДР-6 (Б-2) - двигатель ВК-105;
- МДР-6 (Б-3) - двигатель ВК-105 ПФ;
- МДР-6 (Б-4) - двигатель ВК-105 ПФ;
- МДР-6 (Б-5) - двигатель ВК-107.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Игорь Мангазеев;50849]Уважаемый alexvolf, Вы, отвечая на мою просьбу, меня же и цитируете. Сравним:


И то, что на базе ЧЕ-2 был создан ряд модификаций, хорошо известно, но Вы пишете неточно:

Уточняю.
QUOTE]

 Игорь
Если не круть верть,тогда из пустого в порожнее...
Все это прекрасно написано у Шаврова.Поэтому я указал поверхностно- без лишнего букваедства.Сведения Савельева лишь дополняют некоторые моменты. Думаю так,что вопрос-  самолет какого завода бомбил Бухарест может быть снят с повестки дня...ответ пожалуй не будет найден.Главное,что осенью 1941г ответный удар  по врагу нанес советский самолет МТБ-2.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> *При внедрении возникли трудности* такие как у Мясищева, Лисунова с внедрением Дугласа ДС-3 (метрическая система) - выпуск самолетов был прекращен в 1939 году после выпуска 30 единиц.


Уважаемый alexvolf, непонятно, какие оставались трудности с внедрением ДС-3?..
С внедрением в СССР плазово-шаблонного метода (и именно в производстве советской версии "Дугласа-3") этот самолёт шёл крупной серией.
О некоторых различиях ДС-3, ПС-84, Ли-2 и Си-47 см. также: помогите с Ли-2

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Поэтому я указал поверхностно - без лишнего буквоедства. Сведения Савельева лишь дополняют некоторые моменты. Думаю так, что вопрос -  самолет какого завода бомбил Бухарест, может быть снят с повестки дня...


Уважаемый alexvolf, рано снимать вопрос с повестки дня. 
Буквоедство нисколько не вредит, потому что по мелочам порой познаётся большое. А в общеизвестных книжках нового точно не найдёшь: писались для других целей и в других условиях.
Хорошо бы найти рабочую документацию на сборку МТБ-2.




> Главное, что осенью 1941 года *ответный удар*  по врагу нанес советский самолет МТБ-2.


А что, румынская авиация до того бомбила Москву или Киев?

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, непонятно, какие оставались трудности с внедрением ДС-3?..
> С внедрением в СССР плазово-шаблонного метода (и именно в производстве советской версии "Дугласа-3") этот самолёт шёл крупной серией.
> О некоторых различиях ДС-3, ПС-84, Ли-2 и Си-47 см. также: помогите с Ли-2


 Уваж.Игорь 
1)Читайте внимательно- НЕ "КАКИЕ ОСТАВАЛИСЬ ТРУДНОСТИ С ВНЕДРЕНИЕМ ДС-3",а как в посте -при внедрении возникали трудности.Улавливаете?За что собственно В.М.Мясищеву и было предъявлено обвинение в саботаже и вредительстве.Разница в метрической системе США и СССР не позволяли быстро запустить в производство этот прославленный самолет.
2)  Удар- оставляю без коммента. Ответный -служащий ответом на что-нибудь например,ответная атака,ответный выстрел (Толковый словарь Д.Н.Ушакова)...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Читайте внимательно - НЕ "КАКИЕ ОСТАВАЛИСЬ ТРУДНОСТИ С ВНЕДРЕНИЕМ ДС-3", а как в посте - при внедрении возникали трудности. Улавливаете? За что собственно В.М. Мясищеву и было предъявлено обвинение в саботаже и вредительстве. *Разница в метрической системе США и СССР не позволяли быстро запустить в производство этот прославленный самолет.*


Дорогой alexvolf, эту *разницу* советские инженеры свели до несущественной. Вы представляете себе, что такое плазово-шаблонный метод? Рассказываю в общих чертах. 
Все самолетные детали вычерчиваются в масштабе 1:1 на твёрдых носителях, лучше на дюралюминиевых листах. Хоть в дюймах, хоть в золотниках, -- совершенно не важно. А потом с плазов снимаются рабочие чертежи в любой нужной метрической системе. В нашем случае, в миллиметрах. Никакого арифметического пересчёта. При этом измерения, произведенные на плазах, могут варьироваться: в зависимости от технологии изготовления детали базовые размеры на деталях могут быть разными, так как оборудование конкретного завода НКАП могло серьезно отличаться от американского оборудования на заводе какой-нибудь фирмы "Локхид".
По плазам делаются шаблоны. После изготовления шаблоны поверяются непосредственно по плазам, то есть плаз служит своего рода калибром, что невозможно для бумажного чертежа.




> Ответный - служащий ответом на что-нибудь например, ответная атака, ответный выстрел (Толковый словарь Д.Н.Ушакова)...


Любопытно, что *налёт МТБ-2 на Бухарест был совершен в ходе боёв за Одессу.*

Василий Харин с ссылкой на М. Жирохова и Александра Стратулат в материале "Румынская авиация во Второй Мировой войне" 
http://www.allaces.ru/cgi-bin/s2.cgi/rom/publ/01.dat 
информирует о боевых действиях румынских авиаторов.

22 ИЮНЯ 1941 ГОДА

В 03.50 на дальнюю разведку отправился самолет Бристоль "Бленхейм" (бортовой номер "36"). <...> Он отбомбился по аэродромам в *Унгенах и Белгород-Днестровске...*

БОЕВЫЕ ДЕЙСТВИЯ В СЕВЕРНОЙ БУКОВИНЕ И БЕСАРАБИИ (22 июня - 26 июля) 

... 4-я Румынская Армия (командующий: генерал Николае Чуперкэ) с задачей наступать на южном направлении в сторону *Болград-Белгород-Днестровск-Одесса*. Боевая воздушная группировка (GAL) получила задание поддержать действия 4-ой Румынской Армии, в основном в районах форсирования р. Прут. Развитие наступления 3-ей Румынской Армии привело к освобождению г. *Черновцы* 5 июля 1941 г. *Кишинэу* был освобожден 16 июля 1941 г. Оттеснение советских войск за р. Днестр было завершено к 26 июля 1941 г., когда румынские войска вошли в Белгород-Днестровска.

Но боевые действия продолжались. GAL продолжала производить боевые вылеты за р. Днестр и р. Буг против отступающего противника.

Самые ожесточенные бои развернулись в районе плацдарма у н. п. Фэлчиу, район Циганка-Стоенешть-Кания, где румынские войска пытались закрепиться на левом берегу р. Прут. Наземные войска из состава 5-го Румынского Армейского Корпуса должны были обеспечить правый фланг фронта и наступать на *Кишинэу* в районе холмисто-лесного массива Корнешть. Операция по форсированию р. Прут, начатая 4 июля 1941 г., была обеспечена бомбардировочной и истребительной авиацией из состава GAL. К 12 июля 1941 г. ситуация 5-го Румынского Армейского Корпуса стала критической. Плацдарм у н.п. Фэлчиу был под угрозой. Вмешательство GAL было быстрым и эффективным: 9 вылетов на бомбардировку 113 самолетов (59 бомбардировщиков и 54 истребителя), в промежутке времени с 08.50-19.40. Это позволило отменить намеченное на ночь с 12 на 13 июля отступление за р. Прут 5-го Румынского Армейского Корпуса. Румынские летчики проявили себя с лучшей стороны, совершая героические поступки. Так, младший лейтенант авиатор Василе Клару из 2-ой Истребительной Флотилии, в воздушном поединке с шестью самолетами противника, израсходовав все боеприпасы, таранил своим IAR-80 истребитель противника. Подвиг летчика был по достоинству оценен - посмертно он был награжден самой высокой наградой румынской армии - Военным Орденом "Михай Витязу". В тот же день, 12 июля 1941 г., пал смертью храбрых лейтенант авиатор запаса инженер Иоан Ласку. Он был сбит на Не.112 в районе Циганка. Вернувшись с боевого задания против наземных войск, он отказался быть замененным, и в следующем боевом вылете был сбит в воздушном бою. Он также был награжден Военным Орденом "Михай Витязу".

За время кампании в Бесарабии румынская авиация сбила 242 самолета противника (83 - в воздушных боях, 108 уничтожено на земле и 51 сбито зенитной артиллерией). Свои потери составили 43 машины (7 - в воздушных боях, 13 уничтожено на земле, 4 сбито зенитной артиллерией и 18 - не установлено). Потери в экипажах - 117 человек, из которых 46 офицера, 25 унтер-офицеров, 9 военных специалистов и 37 рядовых. Всего же потери личного состава румынской авиации были следующими: 252 человека, из которых 57 убитыми, 108 ранеными и 87 пропавшими без вести. 

БИТВА ЗА ОДЕССУ

Овладение *г. Одесса было одной из приоритетных задач румынской армии*. Одесса была мошной военно-морской базой и представляла постоянную угрозу для Румынии, так как находилась в 150 км от Сулины и устья Дуная, примерно в 300 км от Констанцы и моста через Дунай у Чернавод, и *в 200 км от Бухареста* и нефтяного района Плойешты-Валя Праховей. Наступление 4-ой Румынской Армии против Одессы длилось 70 дней, с 8 августа по 16 октября 1941 г. Всего же в 1941 г. румынские войска вели боевые действия 118 дней. Только из состава 4-ой Румынской Армии в наступлении на Одессу было задействовано 340223 военных (12049 офицеров, 9845 унтер-офицеров и 318329 солдат). Из них было потеряно убитыми, ранеными и пропавшими без вести 90000 (офицеров - 28,5%, унтер-офицеров - 14,6% и солдат - 28,7%).

Действия боевой авиации GAL в этой операции были впечатляющими: было задействовано 5594 самолета; было выполнено 1733 боевых вылетов (163 разведывательных, 344 бомбардировочных, 714 истребительных и 512 связных). На противника было сброшено 1249 тонн бомб; было сбито 151 самолет противника. Свои потери составили 20 уничтоженных самолетов.

Высадка советского десанта у Чебанки-Григорьевки, к востоку от Одессы, в ночь с 21 на 22 сентября 1941 г., создала реальную угрозу для румынских войск. 5-ой Румынский Армейский Корпус и 13-ая пехотная дивизия были вынуждены отступить. GAL в течении десяти часов (07.55-18.10) задействовала 94 самолета (32 бомбардировщика и 62 истребителя), из которых 71 действовали непосредственно в зоне высадки десанта. У н.п. Дальник, к востоку от Одессы, в ночь с 1 на 2 октября 1941 г., советским войскам удалось окружить части 4-ой Румынской Армии, положение которой стало критическим. И только активное вмешательство авиации GAL (было задействовано 40-60 самолетов ежедневно) спасло положение, да и то, только к 4 октября.

В ходе наступательной операции на Одессу, 21 августа 1941 г., у н.п. Васильевская, в воздушном бою погиб командир 7-ой Истребительной Группы, капитан-командор (посмертно) Александру Попиштяну, кавалер ордена "Михай Витязу".

*16 октября 1941 г. румынские войска вошли в Одессу, и таким образом кампания 1941 г. была практически закончена.* Части входящие в состав GAL возвратились на родину для восполнения потерь. В зоне боевых действий остались различные авиационные части, находящиеся в подчинение 3-ей Румынской Армии, а также войсковых частей расположенных в *Тирасполе, Николаеве и Одессе*. Результат деятельности GAL в кампании 1941 г. был впечатляющим: на задания вылетело 7857 самолетов; было выполнено 2405 боевых вылетов; было уничтожено 266 самолетов противника; было сброшено 1974,86 тонн бомб. Свои потери составили 40 самолетов.
***

----------


## Морячок

> В.М.Мясищеву и было предъявлено обвинение в саботаже и вредительстве.Разница в метрической системе США и СССР не позволяли быстро запустить в производство этот прославленный самолет.


Уважаемый Alexvolf,
мне кажется - вы преувеличиваете сложности с переводом мер - не забывайте, что весь советский довоенный автопром имел "американские корни" (даже в современных ГАЗах ощутимо присутствует "дюймовое" наследие), в США же закупалась документация на авиадвигатели, да и многое еще что, вплоть до технологии производства мороженного  :Smile: . Поэтому, методика "перевода" мер из дюймовой в метрическую была неплохо отработана.
Что касается репрессий - да, ведь Вы понимаете, что обвинить могли в чем угодно, футы-дюймы не виноваты. Может, просто "разнарядка", на ИТР для шарашек пришла...

----------


## Морячок

> наступать на Кишинэу


 гм, а почему "с румынским акцентом"-то? Кишинев, по русски же зовется... Еще при Пушкине так назывался, в ту пору и Румынии-то не было на свете  :Smile:

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

В интернете можно найти изрядное количество фотоснимков морского тяжелого бомбардировщика МТБ-2, стоящего на взлетно-посадочной полосе. Эта же фотография запечатлена на 13-й странице вышеуказанной книги Г.А. Савельева "От гидросамолётов до суперсовременных ракет". Что появилось вперёд: "курица" или "яйцо"? Фотография была впервые опубликована в книге или автор взял фото из интернета?
Полчаса назад я позвонил в Дубну Геннадию Алексеевичу домой и спросил его об этом. Он сейчас не встаёт с постели, за ним ухаживает жена. Но он в здравом уме и твердой памяти. Так, Геннадий Алексеевич посмеялся над теми журналистами, которые писали, что на иваньковском авиазоводе № 30 производили Ильюшин-2. ("Но санитарный вариант "Яковлева-6" ведь "тридцатка" выпускала? - спросил я Геннадия Алексеевича. -- "Санитарный вариант Як-6 выпускала", -- подтвердил Г.А. Савельев.)
Геннадий Алексеевич ещё раз подтвердил, что на снимке запечатлен именно тот МТБ-2, что производился в Иваньково.
Вот этот снимок.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> гм, а почему "с румынским акцентом"-то? Кишинёв, по русски же зовётся... Еще при Пушкине так назывался, в ту пору и Румынии-то не было на свете


Возможно, это переводной текст, уважаемый Морячок. Вспомните, как немцы Москву идентифицируют. Зато и мы Лондон называем иначе, чем кокни.

----------


## alexvolf

> Дорогой alexvolf, эту *разницу* советские инженеры свели до несущественной. Вы представляете себе, что такое плазово-шаблонный метод?  ***


 Уваж.Игорь и Морячок
 Думаю так,что подобный рассказ арестованных специалистов в 1937-38гг.про плазово-шаблонный метод и несовместимость метрической системы  1937-38гг следователям НКВД абсолютно не был засчитан...
Как говориться не заходя в дебри  истории 
Считайте сами -сентябрь 1936г состоялась поездка сов.делегации в США.Закуплены готовые ДС-3.Перегонкой партии 30 един. самолетов в Союз занималась созданная фиктивная фирма,которая сразу была анулирована при получении последнего самолета(конец 1939г).Одновременно была куплена лицензия на производство в СССР самолета ДС-3.Конец октября 1936г-подготовка произв.чертежей, оснастка и технология сборки поручается группе под руководством В.М.Мясищева,в которую входят Мосолов и Толстых.Куратором всех работ назначается В.М.Петляков.Далее 16 мая 1937г начальник ПГУ НКОП Туполев издает приказ №038 по заводу №84,в котором указывает гл.инженеру Лисунову начать немедленно строительство самолета ДС-3.
В сентябре 1937г Туполев был арестован,в январе 1938г арестовали Мясищева.Нарком Каганович своим приказом назначает Лисунова ответственным за внедрение.Мосолов и Толстых продолжают работу. 
Выясняется,что катать дюралевые листы для общивки требуемой толшины мы не могем-дается порусение Внешторгу закупить в Германии или Франции.9 апреля НКАП в помощь Лисунову  направляет М.И.Гуревича
и увеличивают штат группы(А.А.Сеньков,М.А.Мосто  вой,технолог Н.В.Лысенко).Толстых от работ отстранен и переведен в констр.отдел шасси.
4 марта 1939г из ворот завода №84 (директор А.М.Ярдлин,гл инженер Б.П.Лисунов)наконец выкатывают первый построенный ДС-3,при строительстве самолета был использован плазово-шаблонный метод.

----------


## alexvolf

> В интернете можно найти изрядное количество фотоснимков морского тяжелого бомбардировщика МТБ-2, стоящего на взлетно-посадочной полосе. Геннадий Алексеевич ещё раз подтвердил, что на снимке запечатлен именно тот МТБ-2, что производился в Иваньково.
> Вот этот снимок.


Уваж.Игорь 
 Благодаря нету прочитал Вашу статью в "Шахтерском крае, Сибирь-верховолжье".Довольно неплохо.Поздравляю.
Что касается МТБ-2 ,то в сентябре 1943г самолет Сухомлина терпит аварию при посадке на воду (колесное шасси не использовалось с конца 1941г) и тонет.Такой вот конец.Что стало со вторым или третьим экземпляром не известно.Разницу между двумя самолетами выпушенными в разное время можно поглядеть...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уваж. Игорь и Морячок
>  Думаю так, что подобный рассказ арестованных специалистов в 1937-38 гг. про плазово-шаблонный метод и несовместимость метрической системы  1937-38 гг. следователям НКВД абсолютно не был засчитан...
> Как говорится, не заходя в дебри истории. 
> Считайте сами. Сентябрь 1936 г.: состояась поездка сов. делегации в США. Закуплены готовые ДС-3. Перегонкой партии 30 един. самолетов в Союз занималась созданная фиктивная фирма, которая сразу была аннулирована при получении последнего самолета (конец 1939 г). Одновременно была куплена лицензия на производство в СССР самолета ДС-3. Конец октября 1936 г. - подготовка произв. чертежей, оснастка и технология сборки поручается группе под руководством В.М. Мясищева, в которую входят Мосолов и Толстых. Куратором всех работ назначается В.М. Петляков. Далее, 16 мая 1937 г. начальник ПГУ НКОП Туполев издает приказ № 038 по заводу № 84, в котором указывает гл. инженеру Лисунову начать немедленно строительство самолета ДС-3.
> В сентябре 1937 г. Туполев был арестован, в январе 1938 г. арестовали Мясищева. Нарком Каганович своим приказом назначает Лисунова ответственным за внедрение. Мосолов и Толстых продолжают работу. 
> Выясняется, что *катать дюралевые листы для обшивки требуемой толшины мы не могем* - дается поручение Внешторгу закупить в Германии или Франции. 9 апреля НКАП в помощь Лисунову  направляет М.И. Гуревича и увеличивают штат группы (А.А. Сеньков, М.А. Мостовой, технолог Н.В. Лысенко).Т олстых от работ отстранен и переведен в констр. отдел шасси.
> 4 марта 1939 г. из ворот завода №84 (директор А.М. Ярдлин, гл. инженер Б.П. Лисунов) наконец выкатывают первый построенный ДС-3, при строительстве самолета был использован плазово-шаблонный метод.


Таки и что? Что Вы, уважаемый alexvolf, хотите С этим сказать? Перечисленные Вами трудности являются трудностями организационного, если можно так выразиться, порядка. Причем здесь плазово-шаблонный метод?
Полагаю, что автор приведённого Вами текста не совсем понял то, что описал. Катать дюралевые листы заданной толщины - особой проблемы нет. Не в толщине дело, а в кривизне. Нужно было создавать штампы с рабочей поверхностью различной кривизны --  в этом всё дело. Но мало-мальски подготовленный технолог это понял бы при первом же взгляде на ДС-3.

Уважаемый alexvolf! Тема производства советского "дугласа" затронута на: помогите с Ли-2
Чтобы всем нам не вызвать нареканий от модератора, предлагаю Вам учесть это обстоятельство.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый Alexvolf,
> мне кажется - вы преувеличиваете сложности с переводом мер - не забывайте, что весь советский довоенный автопром имел "американские корни" (даже в современных ГАЗах ощутимо присутствует "дюймовое" наследие), в США же закупалась документация на авиадвигатели, да и многое еще что, вплоть до технологии производства мороженного . Поэтому, методика "перевода" мер из дюймовой в метрическую была неплохо отработана.
> Что касается репрессий - да, ведь Вы понимаете, что обвинить могли в чем угодно, футы-дюймы не виноваты. Может, просто "разнарядка", на ИТР для шарашек пришла...


 Уважаемый Морячок
Дело не в том,что бы пересчитать дюймы в миллиметры-это пусть остается на совести Кербера (как и сам повод арестов-"не за что") .Определенная сложность (по Шаврову)внедрения заключалась в том,чтобы пересчитать силовые узлы конструкции  при использовании различных материалов.Как известно американских дюралевых сплавов у нас в то время не было.Магний для АП в 1937г только-только научились получать на Днепровском алюм.заводе(ДАЗ) - до этого магний применялся только в зажигательных бомбах.Ленинградский завод проката крупногабаритные листы для обшивки  не прокатывал...

----------


## alexvolf

> Таки и что? Чтобы всем нам не вызвать нареканий от модератора, предлагаю Вам учесть это обстоятельство.


 Игорь 
 Был такой старый анекдот- Мужик к врачу приходит и жалуется на страшную головную боль.Врач замечает повязку на коленке у мужика и интересуется-А что,у вас коленка перевязана тоже болит?-мужик отвечает_нет доктор с головы-СПОЛЗЛА!
Так и у нас тема тихо сползла на Дуглас.Согласен-прекращаем...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Что касается МТБ-2, то в сентябре 1943 года самолет Сухомлина терпит аварию при посадке на воду (колесное шасси не использовалось с конца 1941 г.) и тонет. Такой вот конец. Что стало *со вторым или третьим экземпляром*  не известно. Разницу между двумя самолетами, выпушенными в разное время можно поглядеть...


Уваажемый alexvolf, не понял Вас. "Колесный вариант" -- это и есть *вторый или третий экземпляр, то есть АНТ-44 бис.*
Бомбить Бухарест летала ведь амфибия? Значит, АНТ-44 бис.
Посмотрите, пожалуйста, разницу между двумя амфибиями АНТ-44 бис, выпущенными в разное время, и сравните с фотоснимком из книги Г.А. Савельева.

----------


## simsim

> Что касается МТБ-2 ,то в сентябре 1943г самолет Сухомлина терпит аварию при посадке на воду (колесное шасси не использовалось с конца 1941г) и тонет.Такой вот конец.


С февраля 1943 года Иван Моисеевич Сухомлин служил на Северном флоте заместителем командира 2-го гвардейского ИАП ВМФ. Т.е. на МТБ-2 в сентябре 1943 года он уже не летал... Может, в сентябре 1942 года?

----------


## alexvolf

> Уваажемый alexvolf, не понял Вас. "Колесный вариант" -- это и есть *вторый или третий экземпляр, то есть АНТ-44 бис.*
> Бомбить Бухарест летала ведь амфибия? Значит, АНТ-44 бис.
> Посмотрите, пожалуйста, разницу между двумя амфибиями АНТ-44 бис, выпущенными в разное время, и сравните с фотоснимком из книги Г.А. Савельева.


Уваж.Игорь
 А в чем собстенно сомнение? Выбор из двух самолетов приводит к результату 50х50.Лично я считаю,что налет на Бухарест был выполнен
экипажем Сухомлина именно на АНТ-44 бис.Мое основание,как молодежь
говорит-стопудовое,о чем я намекал Вам еще два дня назад.Возможно и Вы если  придете к подобному заключению-напишите...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Дело не в том, чтобы пересчитать дюймы в миллиметры - это пусть остается на совести Кербера (как и сам повод арестов -"не за что"). Определенная сложность (по Шаврову) внедрения заключалась в том, чтобы пересчитать силовые узлы конструкции  при использовании различных материалов. Как известно, *американских дюралевых сплавов у нас в то время не было.* Магний для АП в 1937 г. только-только научились получать на Днепровском алюм. заводе (ДАЗ) - до этого магний применялся только в зажигательных бомбах. Ленинградский завод проката крупногабаритные листы для обшивки  не прокатывал...


Уважаемый alexvolf, в СССР кольчуг-алюминий научились выплавлять еще в 1922 году. Какова сигма прочности у советского дюралюминия и "американских дюралевых сплавов"? 
Пусть разница процентов на двадцать. Заклёпки удлинить (и их диаметр) примерно на столько же -- вот первое решение, которое мне приходит на ум. Да, собственно говоря, так и было. Выигрывали в количестве за счет утяжеления веса самолета и сокращения ресурса (в том числе моторесурса).

----------


## alexvolf

> С февраля 1943 года Иван Моисеевич Сухомлин служил на Северном флоте заместителем командира 2-го гвардейского ИАП ВМФ. Т.е. на МТБ-2 в сентябре 1943 года он уже не летал... Может, в сентябре 1942 года?


 Уваж.Simsim
Вы правы-опечатался...Но и к Вам вопрос- известно,что после потери МТБ-2 Сухомлин ( 80-йОАЭ)- некоторое время находился на Каспии в Астрахане откуда перегонял гидросамолеты в Поти,а затем только был переведен на север

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уваж.Игорь
> *А в чем собстенно сомнение?* Выбор из двух самолетов приводит к результату 50х50. Лично я считаю, что налет на Бухарест был выполнен
> экипажем Сухомлина именно на АНТ-44 бис. Мое основание, как молодежь говорит-стопудовое, о чем я намекал Вам еще два дня назад. Возможно и Вы если  придете к подобному заключению-напишите...


Ну, вот, ехали-ехали, наконец, приехали. Мне давно ясно (читали же мои статьи!), что это была амфибия. Какая из двух?
Вопрос в том, что первую амфибию могли собрать и в Таганроге, хотя таганрожцы упираются, что нет. Увы, таганрожцы эти сами чересчур молодые. А ни в одном из источников нет твердости: да, эта иваньковская, да, это таганрожская. Вопрос очень важный для местечкового краеведения. Ведь какой шум был по поводу бомбежки Берлина. А тут еще одна столица! 
Да при том и Хельсинки "сталинские соколы" летали бомбить с калининского (тверского) также аэродрома -- Выползово.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, в СССР кольчуг-алюминий научились выплавлять еще в 1922 году. Какова сигма прочности у советского дюралюминия и "американских дюралевых сплавов"? 
> Пусть разница процентов на двадцать. Заклёпки удлинить (и их диаметр) примерно на столько же -- вот первое решение, которое мне приходит на ум. Да, собственно говоря, так и было. Выигрывали в количестве за счет утяжеления веса самолета и сокращения ресурса (в том числе моторесурса).


Игорь
Здесь поспорю.Про Кольчуго-алюминий забудьте.Он годиться для лодок-казанок (утрирую). Американцы как известно в 1934-1936гг. имели сплавы Al+Mg что в ясный день звучало как МАГНАЛИЙ,ГИДРОКАЛИУМ и АЛЬМАГ.Материал из сплава AMr5 с сигмой 27 кг/кв мм  мы получили только в начале 1941г.А Вы-заклепки,заклепки...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Про Кольчуго-алюминий забудьте. Он годится для лодок-казанок (утрирую).


Мне-то легко забыть. А вот Андрей Николаевич Туполев, конструктор и первого советского самолета с применением кольчуг-алюминия ("крылатого металла"), и АНТ-44, вряд ли забыл.
К слову, казанки делаются на том же заводе, что и Ту-22. 




> Американцы, как известно, в 1934 -1936 гг. имели сплавы Al+Mg, что в ясный день звучало как МАГНАЛИЙ, ГИДРОКАЛИУМ и АЛЬМАГ. Материал из сплава *AMr5* с сигмой 27 кг/кв мм  мы получили только в начале 1941 г. А Вы -заклепки, заклепки...


*AMr5* - читается, как А-эМ-эр-5. Не знаю такого сплава. 

Мы, как минимум, полвойны воевали на самолетах из металлов с более низкой (по сравнению с американскими) прочностью. Не от хорошей, конечно, жизни. Повторяю, уважаемый alexvolf, что это приводило к утяжелению самолетов (в сравнении с зарубежными аналогами). 

Чтобы приблизиться к зарубежным аналогам по характеристикам, летчикам приходилось работать на предельных режимах двигателей, брать меньше топлива. Компенсировали чем "коленчатую технологию" (которая "через колено": "пол-потолок-делим пополам")? Массовостью выпуска советских самолетов.

----------


## alexvolf

> *AMr5* - читается, как А-эМ-эр-5. Не знаю такого сплава. 
> 
> Мы, как минимум, полвойны воевали на самолетах из металлов с более низкой (по сравнению с американскими) прочностью. Не от хорошей, конечно, жизни. Повторяю, уважаемый alexvolf, что это приводило к утяжелению самолетов (в сравнении с зарубежными аналогами). 
> 
> Чтобы приблизиться к зарубежным аналогам по характеристикам, летчикам приходилось работать на предельных режимах двигателей, брать меньше топлива. Компенсировали чем "коленчатую технологию" (которая "через колено": "пол-потолок-делим пополам")? Массовостью выпуска советских самолетов.


А про сплавы Д3П,Д18,Д1,Д6 , Д16 или АК-8 надеюсь слышали?
Кольчугоалюминий кстати имел еще 0.5% никеля.1кг его по ценам 1922-24гг был равен 1 кг серебра.О левом бизнесе АНТ "лодки-казанки-год выпуска 1923-24гг" когда нибудь слышали?-это к слову...
Теперь,по вашему выходит,что ДС-3(Ли-2) следовало собирать согласно того о чем Вы написали выше?Боюсь,что нет.К слову до  начала 1940г
даже применяя плазово-шаблонный метод НКАП построил всего 6 самолетов.Не все так просто было в то время...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> А про сплавы Д3П, Д18, Д1, Д6, Д16 или АК-8,  надеюсь, слышали?


Как же, слыхал!.. На практике возил прутки из дюрали с самой разнообразной цветной маркировкой. Однокурсники на 22-м заводе вкалывали штамповщиками, делали план, а мне нужно было больше времени, чтобы прыгать с парашютом (я входил в сборную КАИ), и возился с этими прутками на подготовке производства.
... Есть еще сплав В-95. А на монорельсы закрылка Ил-76 мы ставили кронштейны из Д16 АТ. Улучшенный термообработанный сплав, насколько помнится. 




> Кольчугоалюминий, кстати, имел еще 0.5% никеля. 1кг его по ценам 1922-24 гг. был равен 1 кг серебра. О левом бизнесе АНТ "лодки-казанки-год выпуска 1923-24гг." когда нибудь слышали?


Нет. Даже не представляю, какой можно делать на этом "бизнес": дюраль и дюраль. Алюминий особо ценился еще во времена "царя Гороха", а потом резко подешевел.




> Теперь, по вашему, выходит, что ДС-3 (Ли-2) следовало собирать согласно тому,  о чем Вы написали выше?


Наверное, да. Но ведь Вы же сами пишете, что какой-то недотёпа не разобрался с листами. Выстроить технологическую линию для крупной серии - вещь, конечно, не самая простая.

----------


## simsim

> Но и к Вам вопрос- известно,что после потери МТБ-2 Сухомлин ( 80-йОАЭ)- некоторое время находился на Каспии в Астрахане откуда перегонял гидросамолеты в Поти,а затем только был переведен на север


Всё дело в том, что И.М.Сухомлин был лётчиком-испытателем НИИ ВВС ВМФ. С 10 сентября 1941 года НИИ ВВС ВМФ базировался в Астрахани. 18.09.1942 НИИ ВВС ВМФ был переименован в Лётно-испытательную станцию ВВС ВМФ (ЛИС ВВС ВМФ). Некоторое время ЛИС базировалась в селе Ершовка (район Сарапула в Удмуртии), а в 1943 году была переведена в город Баку. 7.01.1944 ЛИС ВВС ВМФ была переименована в Лётно-испытательный инстиут ВВС ВМФ (ЛИИ ВВС ВМФ). Именно в ЛИИ ВВС ВМФ и вернулся И.М.Сухомлин после войны.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Всё дело в том, что И.М.Сухомлин был лётчиком-испытателем НИИ ВВС ВМФ. С 10 сентября 1941 года НИИ ВВС ВМФ базировался в Астрахани.


Уважаемый simsim, насколько мне помнится из прочитанного, взлетал АНТ-44 бис не из Астрахани, а с базы, находящейся на Черном море.

----------


## Морячок

> AMr5 - читается, как А-эМ-эр-5. Не знаю такого сплава.


Уважаемый Игорь, 
не AMr - а АМг - Алюминиево-Магниевый. Это семейство сплавов с повышенной пластичностью. Есть ещё АМц - с цинком. Но это к слову, просто.

----------


## alexvolf

> Нет. Даже не представляю, какой можно делать на этом "бизнес": дюраль и дюраль. Алюминий особо ценился еще во времена "царя Гороха", а потом резко подешевел.
> Наверное, да. Но ведь Вы же сами пишете, что какой-то недотёпа не разобрался с листами. Выстроить технологическую линию для крупной серии - вещь, конечно, не самая простая.


 Игорь
Если  30-40гг. ХХ века Вы считаете временем "царя Гороха" то ...
Лично у меня это время ассоциируется (используя терминологию Мао) временем  "БОЛЬШОГО СКАЧКА" СТРАНЫ СОВЕТОВ с неким ударом  коленом под то самое место на котором люди привыкли сидеть."НЕДОТЕП"
в то(да и сегодня) время хватало с избытком.Человек,который закончил 
7-и классное образование считался чуть-ли не профессором. Посмотрите,что творилось в моторостроении -казалось чего проше-вот вам готовый образец,вот документация (правда на иностр.языке с переводом)-дерзайте,творите-карты в руки.Ан нет- творили так, как и сейчас творят.Другие же  из  "кроватной мастерской" -прямо в небо,под аплодисмента тов.Сталина (в крайнем случае А.И.Рыкова-пред СНК).
Кому технологическую линию было создавать? Когда простым рихтовочным
и клепочным молотком привыкли под "закусь и выпивон" работать...
Это потом "напужанные до уср.." репрессиями 1937-38гг. сознание резко протрезвеет,за ум возмутся да до конца не успеют III-ю пятилетку выполнит.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уважаемый Игорь, 
> не AMr - а АМг - Алюминиево-Магниевый. Это семейство сплавов с повышенной пластичностью. Есть ещё АМц - с цинком. Но это к слову, просто.


Да я знаю. Так, выпендриваюсь просто. Извините.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Игорь, если  30-40гг. ХХ века Вы считаете временем "царя Гороха" то ...


Нет, я имел я в виду начало промышленного получения алюминия.

----------


## alexvolf

> Всё дело в том, что И.М.Сухомлин был лётчиком-испытателем НИИ ВВС ВМФ. С 10 сентября 1941 года НИИ ВВС ВМФ базировался в Астрахани. 18.09.1942 НИИ ВВС ВМФ был переименован в Лётно-испытательную станцию ВВС ВМФ (ЛИС ВВС ВМФ). Некоторое время ЛИС базировалась в селе Ершовка (район Сарапула в Удмуртии), а в 1943 году была переведена в город Баку. 7.01.1944 ЛИС ВВС ВМФ была переименована в Лётно-испытательный инстиут ВВС ВМФ (ЛИИ ВВС ВМФ). Именно в ЛИИ ВВС ВМФ и вернулся И.М.Сухомлин после войны.


 Уваж.Simsim
Если позволите- следующий вопрос,а не располагаете фотоматериалами
Астраханского-бакинского НИИ и самого Иван Моисеевича (желательно
того периода времени).Дело в том,что у меня имеются его два фото но
100% не уверен (берут сомнения)

----------


## alexvolf

> Нет, я имел я в виду начало промышленного получения алюминия.


 Уваж.Игорь
 Крылатый металл вплоть до 1945г был дифецитом.В 1939г вышло совместное постановление Политбюро ЦК ВКП(б),НКАП и НКцм об экономиии цветмета.Поэтому Сталин и ограничил производство Пе-8.Пусть лучше два  2-х моторных самолета,чем один четырехмоторный.
Трезво?-Вполне.Доктрина требовала.Не умением-так числом.Армадой.Понятно было и то что 2-х моторный меньше стоил и крылатого металла
который производили Днепровский и Волховские заводы меньше шло.Но..затем пошел на уговоры тов Филина-Смушкевича,типа "даешь ТБ-7!" и что
как там Резун-Суворов замечал,что СССР мог до войны целых 1000 штук ТБ-7 наклепать.Фантазии ему конечно не занимать...
Люминий,дорогой Игорь, страна Советов закупала даже у своего потенциального противника-Германии.Штаты потом,когда поймут кого они своим баблом взрастили в Германии начнут нам помогать,в том числе и поставками крылатого металла,меняя его на золото...

----------


## simsim

> Дело в том,что у меня имеются его два фото но
> 100% не уверен (берут сомнения)


Фото И.М.Сухомлина у меня уже послевоенного времени...

----------


## alexvolf

> Фото И.М.Сухомлина у меня уже послевоенного времени...


Спасибо.Фото Сухомлина со звездой ГСС  вероятно сделаны были после 1971г (Указ ВС СССР от 26.04.1971г).Он если не ошибаюсь жил и похоронен в Жуковском.Интересно родственники у него где остались?

----------


## simsim

Жил И.М.Сухомлин в Жуковском, но похоронен в селе Родники. Его сын умер в этом году.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> *Крылатый металл вплоть до 1945 года был дефицитом.*  В 1939 году вышло совместное постановление Политбюро ЦК ВКП(б), НКАП и НКцм об экономиии цветмета. Поэтому Сталин и ограничил производство Пе-8. Пусть лучше два  2-х моторных самолета, чем один четырехмоторный. Трезво? Вполне. 
> <...>
> Люминий, дорогой Игорь, страна Советов закупала даже у своего потенциального противника - Германии.


Уважаемый alexvolf, откуда Вы черпаете такие, мягко говоря, не совсем точные, но явно пораженческие сведения? Необоснованно демонстрируя низкопоклонство перед Западом...
7 января 1943 года в Сталинске (ныне Новокузнецк) был выплавлен первый сибирский алюминий. Считается, что во время Великой Отечественной войны завод в Сталинске выдал около 28 тыс. тонн алюминия. 
Каждый второй советский штурмовик, истребитель и бомбардировщик были сделан с использованием кузнецкого алюминия.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, откуда Вы черпаете такие, мягко говоря, не совсем точные, но явно пораженческие сведения? Необоснованно демонстрируя низкопоклонство перед Западом...
> Каждый второй советский штурмовик, истребитель и бомбардировщик были сделан с использованием кузнецкого алюминия.


 Уваж. Игорь
 Пораженческих сведений не имею.Располагаю несколько иными.Например, Постановлением СТО № ОК-253-сс от 26.12.1936г
подписанного предСНК В.М.Молотовым и секретарем Базелевичем о
строительстве авиазавода в Кимрах.Далее Постановлением КО при СНК СССР №234-с от 25.09.1938г "О строительстве завода №30" в пос.Иваньково куда передается морское самолетостроение с завода №31
(Таганрог) с последующим годовым выпуском 125 четырехмоторных или
250 двухмоторных.По первому постановлению на заводе №30 должно было быть развернуто производство американского самолета по лицензии Глен-Мартин 156.
О крылатом металле напишу чуток позднее...

----------


## alexvolf

> Жил И.М.Сухомлин в Жуковском, но похоронен в селе Родники. Его сын умер в этом году.


 Уважаемый Simsim
Спасибо за информацию.С Новым годом!

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Геннадий Алексеевич посмеялся над теми журналистами, которые писали, что на иваньковском авиазоводе № 30 производили Ильюшин-2. 
> "Но *санитарный вариант "Яковлева-6"* ведь "тридцатка" выпускала? - спросил я Геннадия Алексеевича. -- "Санитарный вариант Як-6 выпускала", -- подтвердил Г.А. Савельев.


О производстве самолёта "Яковлев-6" в легкобомардировочном и транспортном вариантах рассказано на:
http://www.airwar.ru/enc/cww2/yak6.html
"Еще до окончания госиспытаний приказом НКАП  707с от 1б.09.42 г. Як-б был запущен в серийное производство на авиазаводах 47 (головной), 471 и 464".

В приведённом тексте нет прямого указания на производство "Яковлева-6" на заводе № 458 в Иванькове. Возможно, завод занимался только переоборудованием в санитарный вариант.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Выдержка из поста № 17:



> Относительно гидроавиации ВМФ, стоит заметить, что указанные Вами типы самолетов (согласно данным, приведённым *В.Б. Шавровым*) строились малыми сериями, являлись основными до конца войны.


К слову, не всё, описанное Вадимом Борисовичем Шавровым, стоит принимать на веру. 

Г.А. Савельев обратил внимание, к примеру, на такой факт. Вадим Борисович Шавров в книге  "История конструкций самолетов в СССР" пишет, что авиаконструкторы Владимир Петрович Горбунов и Михаил Иванович Гудков ещё в 1943 году закончили свои работы в самолётостроении;
"Но это не совсем так. В 1943 - 1945 годах В.П. Горбунов вместе со своим ОКБ продолжал работать в самолётостроении, а в 1945 году (в феврале)  он и его коллектив приезжает в Иваньково на наш завод для продолжения своих работ. А М.И. Гудков, уже несколько лет спустя, некоторое время участвовал в создании экспериментального самолёта "346" с жидкостным ракетным двигателем (ЖРД).
В сентябре 1945 года В.П. Горбунов трагически погибает на Московском море [Иваньковском водохранилище] (упал с катера в море, и у него остановилось сердце). Сначала были попытки назначить нового главного конструктора, но примерно через полгода ОКБ расформировали. Ряд сотрудников перешли в ОКБ-458, а основная часть уехала обратно в Химки -- в ОКБ С.А. Лавочкина, из которого ранее выделилось ОКБ В.П. Горбунова".

Примечательно, что ОКБ В.П. Горбунова в Иванькове изначально ставилась задача: разработать самолёты под трофейные турбореактивные двигатели (ТРД).

----------


## alexvolf

Уваж.Игорь
Рад приветствовать в Новом году.С чего начнем дисскусию? Крылатый металл или 
книгу В.Б.Шаврова пообсуждаем или перейдем к продукции завода №30 ?

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уваж. Игорь! Рад приветствовать в Новом году. С чего начнём *дисскусию*? Крылатый металл или книгу В.Б. Шаврова пообсуждаем, или перейдем к продукции завода №30 ?


 И Вас с Новым годом! 
А поскольку это год белого металлического тигра, то продолжим говорить о продукции иваньковского завода № 30, ставшем заводом № 458 после возвращения в Иваньково из эвакуации.
Другие темы тоже интересны, но так как они не по заявленной теме, модератор An-Z может их зарубить, поэтому лучше не рисковать.
PS. Вообще говоря, мы ведём не дискуссию, а полемику.

----------


## alexvolf



----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Г.А. Савельев  сообщает, что в архиве завода отсутствуют сведения о технологических процессах, освоенных в 1939 -- 1950 гг., но он располагает некоторыми материалами о применяемом в то время на заводе технологическом оборудовании. 
Исходя из этих материалов, Г.А. Савельев делает вывод о том, что "технологические процессы по штамповке, клёпке, сварке, покрытиям, агрегатной сборке и другим видам производства отвечали прогрессивным (по тому времени) технологиям авиационной техники и базировались: 
- в 1939-1946 годах -- на импортном оборудовании США (Калифорния);
- в 1946-1951 годах -- на немецком оборудовании (поставки по репарациям".
За это время освоены:
1939-1946 -- гидросамолёты МТБ-2, МДР-6; главный технолог Б.Д. Иванов;
1946-1952 -- реактивные самолёты 140, 150, 346; главный технолог А.А. Лазарев.

----------


## alexvolf

[QUOTE=Игорь Мангазеев;51008]Г.А. Савельев  сообщает, что в архиве завода отсутствуют сведения о технологических процессах, освоенных в 1939 -- 1950 ггQUOTE]

 Игорь
Если верить данным которые в свое время приводили Заблотский и Сальников строительство завода №30 в 1941г не было завершено,поэтому
в марте 1941г ОКБ Г.М.Бериева было переведено на завод №288 (ст.Савелово,г.Кимры Калининской обл.) По данным приведенным Масловым на завод №30 были переведены ОКБ Четверикова и Самсонова.
Далее насчет технологических процессов - в свое время в конце 60-х
мне пришлось побывать на СМК.В цехе 62 (горячая штамповка деталей высоким давлением) прекрасно ежесуточно,без простоев работали немецкие гидропрессы,в том числе и  знаменитый немецкий пресс "60"( фирму уже запамятовал но созвучное с Хейман),который мог работать как пресс для штамповки,так и гидромолот для осадки габаритных болванок.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> *Если верить* данным, которые в свое время приводили Заблотский и Сальников, *строительство завода № 30 в 1941 году не было завершено*, поэтому в марте 1941 года ОКБ Г.М. Бериева было переведено на завод № 288 (ст. Савелово, г. Кимры Калининской обл.)


*Не верьте* этим "данным", уважаемый alexvolf. Авторы, на которых Вы ссылаетесь, толком не разобрались в нумерации. 
Иваньковский завод (считавшийся филиалом Савеловского завода № 30) вошёл в строй 19 июля 1939 года, а 25 мая 1940 года иваньковский завод переименован в собственно завод № 30.  
Соответственно савеловский завод № 30 с 25 мая 1940 года носил другой номер.

На иваньковском заводе в 1939 году были построены:
- первая очередь главного корпуса (низкая зона), организованы основные производственные цеха: механический, покрытий, слесарно-сварочный, штамповочный, цех подготовительного производства;
- бытовки главного корпуса, в которых разместились службы завода;
- котельная (1-я очередь);
- литейная мастерская, кузница (организация металлургического производства).
В 1940 году были пущены в эксплуатацию:
- компрессорная;
-- организованы цеха агрегатной и окончательной сборки;
- очистные сооружения;
- гидробаза (обеспечение лётных испытаний гидросамолётов);
- пожарное депо;
- столовая завода на 500 мест (фабрика-кухня).
В 1941 году сдана в эксплуатацию центральная котельная.

----------


## alexvolf

> *Не верьте* этим "данным", уважаемый alexvolf. Авторы, на которых Вы ссылаетесь, толком не разобрались в нумерации.


Уваж.Игорь
Всю жизнь помню выражение "Доверяй,но проверяй!" Лично Вы имеете
документальное подтверждение о дате сдачи завода №30 в эксплуатацию?И какой № носил завод в Савелово?

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уваж. Игорь. 
> Всю жизнь помню выражение "Доверяй,но проверяй!"


Уважаемый alexvolf, таки и проверьте Заблотского с Сальниковым. Это не те молодые люди, что служат в отделе маркетинга ТАНТК им. Бериева в Таганроге?




> Лично Вы имеете *документальное* подтверждение о дате сдачи завода № 30 в эксплуатацию?


Какой завод Вы имеете в виду: иваньковский или савёловский. Если толкуете об иваньковском, то есть материальное подтверждение его сдачи в эксплуатацию к 1941 году: морской тяжелый бомбардировщик МТБ-2 (АНТ-44 бис).




> И какой № носил завод в Савёлово?


 Номер 30 -- но только до 26 мая 1940 года. Я уже раза четыре об этом Вам сообщал.
А самолёты КОР-2 конструкции Георгия Михайловича Бериева, насколько мне помнится из прочитанного, серийно на савёловском заводе не выпускались. Не пошли они в серию и в Чкаловске (Горьковской области), куда завод должен был эвакуироваться. 
КОР-2 собирались уже в Сибири.

----------


## alexvolf

> А самолёты КОР-2 конструкции Георгия Михайловича Бериева, насколько мне помнится из прочитанного, серийно на савёловском заводе не выпускались. Не пошли они в серию и в Чкаловске (Горьковской области), куда завод должен был эвакуироваться. 
> КОР-2 собирались уже в Сибири.


Более того, весной 1939г ОКБ Бериева почти полностью было расформировано.Все работы связанные с внедрением в поизводство самолета КОР-2 были переданы в ЦКБ морского строительства.Д.Ф.Устинов,в книге" Во имя победы" вспомина,что в начале 1939г будучи директором ленинградского завода Большевик,он получил задание установить катапульты на башнях главного калибра (не помню точно,но по моему тяжелого крейсера "Марат") для самолета-разведчика,однако решение по монтажу катапульт скоро отменили.
Шавров же отмечает,что опытный экземпляр КОР-2 был построен лишь весной 1941г и проходил испытания на Черном море (Севастополь).

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> *Более того,* весной 1939 года  ОКБ Бериева почти полностью было расформировано. Все работы, связанные с внедрением в поизводство самолета КОР-2, были переданы в ЦКБ морского строительства.


Почему же *более того*, уважаемый alexvolf? Это не *более того*! Это просто история другого завода. Никак Вас не утолчёшь.




> Шавров же отмечает, что опытный экземпляр КОР-2 был построен лишь весной 1941 года и проходил испытания на Черном море (Севастополь).


Ну причем здесь Шавров и Устинов!.. История КОР-2 хорошо описана в книге Анатолия Борисовича Григорьева "Альбатросы. Из истории гидроавиации". - М.: Машиностроение. - 1989. - 372 с., 32 с. ил. Стр. 224 - 228, глава: "КОР-2" прыгает с катапульты".
Повторяю, это другая тема.

----------


## alexvolf

> Почему же *более того*, уважаемый alexvolf? Это не *более того*! Это просто история другого завода. Никак Вас не утолчёшь.


 Игорь
А к чему собственно я пишу "более того"-потому,что по одним данным ОКБ Бериева "там-то",по другим "тут-то" по третьим выходит в начале 1939г "было расформировано".И как это все Вы собираетесь "УТОЛОЧЬ"???

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Игорь. А к чему, собственно, я пишу "более того" - потому что, по одним данным, ОКБ Бериева "там-то", по другим "тут-то", по третьим, выходит, в начале 1939 года "было расформировано". И как *это всё Вы собираетесь "УТОЛОЧЬ"*???


Уважаемый alexvolf, хотелось бы утолочь не *"это всё"*, а Вас лично.
Есть надежда, что модератор учтёт сложность с нумерацией савёловского и иваньковского заводов наркомата авиапрома, и не закроет данную тему.

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, хотелось бы утолочь не *"это всё"*, а Вас лично.
> Есть надежда, что модератор учтёт сложность с нумерацией савёловского и иваньковского заводов наркомата авиапрома, и не закроет данную тему.


 Игорь
Какие-то нехорошие нотки появились в дисскуссии. Продолжать разговор не настаиваю.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уважаемый Simsim. Во время нанесения бомбового удара по Бухаресту 16.10.1941 года в состав экипажа МТБ-2 входили командир Сухомлин, второй летчик Козлов (известный поляр. летчик), штурман майор Грязных, бомбардир Дубина.
> А вот был-ли этот экипаж постоянным,то здесь вопрос...


Важные уточнения. 
"Чайка" проектировалась с марта 1935 года по апрель 1937 года. *И строили её в двух экземплярах* -- один с двигателями "Гном-Рон-Мистраль" К-14 в 310 л.с. (228 кВт), второй -- с отечественными М-87-А в 840/950 л.с. (617/698 кВт). [...] 
Вторая летающая лодка МТБ-2 (АНТ-44 бис) делалась в амфибийном варианте. На ней с самого начала было установлено подъёмное шасси. 
<...>
В январе 1940 года работы по МТБ-2 были прекращены.
<...>
На "Чайке" Иван Сухомлин встретил начало Великой Отечественной. По инициативе Сухомлина АНТ-44 стал летающей лодкой -- с самолета сняли сухопутное шасси. <...>
В экипаж морского бомбардировщика были подобраны лучшие специалисты Черноморского флота. На ней летали флагманский штурман ВВС ЧФ подполковник Н.П. Васильев, штурман воздушного корабля майор И.Ф. Грязных, второй штурман, он же командир носовой электрофицированной пушечной установки капитан Н. Дубина. Вторым пилотом был известный полярный лётчик майор М.И. Козлов, получивший боевой опыт в финскую кампанию. 
<...>
16 октября 1941 года экипаж "Чайки" вылетел из Севастополя.
<...>
Бортмеханик А.Х. Чайка доложил, что бензина осталось мало. Сообща приняли решение: садиться в бухте. Сухомлин заметил, что в левом углу бухты стоит МБР-2. Свои, сомневаться не приходилось. "Чайка" зажгла бортовые огни и миганием попросила посадку. Земля молчала, а гидросамолёт на высоте двести метров кружил над бухтой. И вдруг вспыхнули прожектора и стали бить зенитки... С трудом Сухомлин вывел машину из-под плотного огня.
(Из книги Анатолия Борисовича Григорьева "Альбатросы. Из истории гидроавиации". - М.: Машиностроение. - 1989. - 372 с., 32 с. ил. Стр. 228 - 235, глава: "Чайка" берёт реванш.)

***
Если в книгах Г.А. Савельева "От гидросамолётов до суперсовременных ракет" и А.Б. Григорьева "Альбатросы" факты изложены верно, значит, АНТ-44 бис, бомбивший Бухарест, был иваньковской, а не таганрогской сборки.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Игорь
> Какие-то нехорошие нотки появились в дискуссии. Продолжать разговор не настаиваю.


Да вы не обижайтесь, уважаемый alexvolf. Просто хотелось приблизить Вас к предложенной теме. 
А сама по себе интересная до чрезвычайности тема савёловского завода очень обширная и заслуживает отдельного разговора. Ведь город Кимры (с посёлком Савелово в городской черте Кимр) находится в Тверской области.

----------


## alexvolf

> Важные уточнения. 
> На "Чайке" Иван Сухомлин встретил начало Великой Отечественной. По инициативе Сухомлина АНТ-44 стал летающей лодкой -- с самолета сняли сухопутное шасси. <...>
> В экипаж морского бомбардировщика были подобраны лучшие специалисты Черноморского флота. На ней летали флагманский штурман ВВС ЧФ подполковник Н.П. Васильев, штурман воздушного корабля майор И.Ф. Грязных, второй штурман, он же командир носовой электрофицированной пушечной установки капитан Н. Дубина. Вторым пилотом был известный полярный лётчик майор М.И. Козлов, получивший боевой опыт в финскую кампанию. 
> <...>
> 16 октября 1941 года экипаж "Чайки" вылетел из Севастополя.
> (Из книги Анатолия Борисовича Григорьева "Альбатросы. Из истории гидроавиации". - М.: Машиностроение. - 1989. - 372 с., 32 с. ил. Стр. 228 - 235, глава: "Чайка" берёт реванш.)
> 
> ***
> Если в книгах Г.А. Савельева "От гидросамолётов до суперсовременных ракет" и А.Б. Григорьева "Альбатросы" факты изложены верно, значит, АНТ-44 бис, бомбивший Бухарест, был иваньковской, а не таганрогской сборки.


Уважаемый Игорь 
Выделенный момент в приведенном тексте Григорьева и был ответом на тот вопрос который был поставлен в теме.Дистанц.турельная установка была конструкции Веденеева и была установлена только на АНТ-44 кимровской сборки. И Вы прекрасно обэтом знали...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уважаемый Игорь, выделенный момент в приведенном тексте Григорьева и был ответом на тот вопрос который был поставлен в теме. *Дистанц. турельная установка была конструкции Веденеева и была установлена только на АНТ-44 кимровской сборки.* И Вы прекрасно обэтом знали...


Уважаемый alexvolf, как-то Вы... огульно, что ли. Про турельную установку Веденеева не помню, чтобы я писал раньше. 
(*Не "кимрская" была сборка, а иваньковская, сто раз уже говорили!*)

И до сих пор у меня некоторые сомнения осатются. Кстати, Вы-то почему писали о трех машинах МТБ-2? Расскажите, пожалуйста.
Вот выдержка из Вашего поста (№ 8):




> Уваж. Игорь. Всего МТБ-2 было построено 3 экземпляра. *Два - на заводе в Таганроге, один (АНТ-44 бис) был собран из готовых деталей в Кимрах.*

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, как-то Вы... огульно, что ли. Про турельную установку Веденеева не помню, чтобы я писал раньше. 
> (*Не "кимрская" была сборка, а иваньковская, сто раз уже говорили!*)
> 
> И до сих пор у меня некоторые сомнения осатются. Кстати, Вы-то почему писали о трех машинах МТБ-2? Расскажите, пожалуйста.
> Вот выдержка из Вашего поста (№ 8):


 Уваж.Игорь
Пишу коротко,не вдаваясь в подробности кто и как проектировал и внедрял АНТ-44.Катастрофа первого построенного (почти одновременно со вторым) самолета произошла в феврале 1939г при посадке на воду.
(подробности у И.И.Родионова в хрониках).Второй экземпляр в это время проходил испытания на Черном море (Сухомлин).Иваньковская сборка следовательно-третий экземпляр...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Катастрофа первого построенного (почти одновременно со вторым) самолета произошла в феврале 1939 года при посадке на воду (подробности у И.И. Родионова в хрониках). *Второй экземпляр в это время проходил испытания на Черном море (Сухомлин).* Иваньковская сборка, следовательно, - третий экземпляр...


Вот я и сомневаюсь, вдруг на бомбежку Бухареста летал второй экземпляр.

----------


## alexvolf

> Вот я и сомневаюсь, вдруг на бомбежку Бухареста летал второй экземпляр.


 Игорь 

Клею фото первого экземпляра МТБ-2 первый полет которого состоялся 
19 апреля 1937г., летчики Рябенко и Ильинский.
17 февраля 1939г при посадке на воду Химкинского вод-ща(а по другому источнику на речку Яузу из-за отказа 2 мотора правой плоскости) самолет разломился и затонул (по другому источнику днище самолета было разрушено льдиной??)  
Второй экземпляр в воздух поднимал Рябенко и заводской испытатель Алексеев -26 июня 1938г.,затем Рябенко был назначен на другой самолет,Алексеев продолжил испытания-встретился с явлением бафтинга хвост.оперения.Выяснить причину Голубков пригласил П.М.Стефановского ("300 неизвестных" стр.267-268).Стефановский определил и отнес это явление к обычной ситуации при выключении разных двигателей.Затем самолет для продолжения  испытаний был отправлен в адрес Управления авиацией ВМФ-на Черное море,где и попал в руки Сухомлина...
PS. Забыл дополнить о главном.В посте выше исказил фамилию вооруженца И.В.Веневидова который совместно с А.М.Можаровским разработали
унифицированную турельную установку под пулемет Березина калибр 12,7-мм ТАТ-БТ.Турель была освоена промышленностью в конце 1940г и
устанавливалась согласно приказа НКАП ( лень искать-листать)на самолеты последних серий ДБ-3ф,ДБ-240(Ер-2) и МТБ-2.Что там было электрофицировано доподленно неизвестно -скорее всего перезарядка (возможно,что и дистанционно открывался огонь т.к. покупка немецких самолетов кое-чему научила наших конструкторов,например копированию)...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Заметил, что от общения с Вами, уважаемый alexvolf, у меня ума-разума никак не прибавляется. Ощутимо тупею. Конечно, это моя беда, а ни в коем случае не Ваша.




> Клею фото *первого экземпляра МТБ-2,* первый полет которого состоялся 19 апреля 1937 года, летчики Рябенко и Ильинский. 
> <...>
> Затем самолет для продолжения  испытаний был отправлен в адрес Управления авиацией ВМФ - на Черное море, где и попал в руки Сухомлина.


Уважаемый alexvolf, Вам известна разница между летающей лодкой и амфибией?!
На приклеенном Вами фото запечатлена амфибия. Вы сами себе противоречите: в посте № 8 Вы писали иначе!




> Всего МТБ-2 было построено 3 экземпляра. Два-на заводе в Таганроге, один (АНТ-44 бис) был собран из готовых деталей в Кимрах.
> *Первый экземпляр (вариант "летающая лодка" )* самолета потерпел катастрофу (при посадке на воду) в феврале 1939 года. *Второй (1938 г.) и третий экземпляр самолёта были выполнены в амфибийном* варианте и могли взлетать с сухопутных аэродромов.


Повторяю свой к Вам вопрос: мог ли второй экземпляр МТБ-2 (по вашему, амфибия, а значит АНТ-44 бис) бомбить Бухарест или нет?
Чую, с Вами каши не сваришь. Нужно, чтобы снимки сопоставили мотористы и высказали своё мнение.

----------


## alexvolf

Уваж.Игорь
А поди сейчас разберись.Все АНТ-44 строились по схеме"летающая лодка".Специально достал книгу Шаврова.Он пишет "На самолетах АНТ-44 бис (слово бис-второй) с самого начала было сделано подьемное шасси и самолет стал амфибией,первый полет его(летчик Т.В.Рябенко)был на суше..." Даты полетов соответствуют.История конструкций самолетов в СССР стр 126 М., Машиностроение 1978г.Об аварии-катастрофе Шавров ничего не пишет,однако указывает,что "Во время войны самолеты МТБ-2 использовались на Черном море.Много
полетов боевых,транспортных и связных выполнил в 1041-1943гг И.М.Сухомлин
Кому верить? Снова тупик...

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> А поди сейчас разберись. <...>
> Кому верить? Снова тупик...


Уважаемый alexvolf, ну, Вы-то сами пургу не гоните! Когда видите противоречие, так отмечайте его. Иначе Вы всех ещё больше запутываете. 

...Надо бы связаться с отделом маркетинга ТАНТК имени Бериева, и попросить помощи у тамошних ребят из отдела маркетинга. Но у них, увы, нет авиационного образования.

...Как там у Шаврова? "На самолетах *АНТ-44 бис (слово бис-второй)*  с самого начала было сделано подьемное шасси и самолет стал амфибией..." Расшифруйте, пожалуйста, внятнее, как написано: АНТ-44-бис-второй, что ли?

----------


## alexvolf

> Уважаемый alexvolf, ну, Вы-то сами пургу не гоните! Когда видите противоречие, так отмечайте его. Иначе Вы всех ещё больше запутываете. 
> 
> ...Надо бы связаться с отделом маркетинга ТАНТК имени Бериева, и попросить помощи у тамошних ребят из отдела маркетинга. Но у них, увы, нет авиационного образования.


 Уваж.Игорь
Вы обратили внимание на дату,которая стоит на фото? В указанный  период второй экземпляр находился в стадии постройки...
Слово "бис-второй"(или "повторение") добавлено мной.А как иначе-любимое в авиации итальянское слово.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Уваж. Игорь, Вы обратили внимание на *дату, которая стоит на фото*?


Уважаемый alexvolf, "даты, которая стоит на фото" , я не обнаружил. Есть лишь надпись: № 240  28/1х37.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

Пост № 14:



> Игорь. А кто говорил,что завод 30 принадлежал другому ведомству.
> 
> Речь шла о самолете МТБ-2, который проходил, как и самолеты КОР, МДР и т.д. по наркомату ВМФ. НКАП, понятное дело только выполнял заказ ВМФ не более того. *Испытания морских самолетов часто проходили с  участием летчиков НИИ ВВС (например Стефановского и т.д.), но это ничего не значит*...


К слову, об испытаниях других гидросамолётов в водохранилищах Калининской области. Александр Широкорад в книге "Торпедоносцы в бою. Их звали "смертниками" (Москва: Яуза, Эксмо. -352с; ил. Стр. 23) пишет:
"Параллельно с колёсным вариантом разрабатывался и поплавковый вариант ДБ-3Пт (ПТ - поплавковый торпедоносец). Заводские испытания ДБ-2ПТ [именно так в тексте. - И.М.] были начаты осенью 1937 года *на Рыбинском водохранилище*. Скорость самолёта упала на 60 км/час по сравнению с колёсным аналогом. Опытную машину решили в конце 1937 года перегнать в Севастополь. В ходе перелёта ДБ-3ПТ потерпел аварию. В 1938 году машину *вновь испытывали на Рыбинском водохранилище*  и в Севастополе. Тем временем эксплуатация колёсного варианта показала его существенные преимущества перед поплавковым, и в 1941 году вопрос о серийном производстве ДБ-3ПТ отпал. Таким образом, в ходе Великой Отечественной войны все советские торпедоносцы были колёсными".
***

В этом тексте смущает то, что Рыбинское водохранилище к указанному А. Широкорадом времени не было наполнено: "Строительство Рыбинского гидроузла началось в 1935 году у деревни Переборы выше места впадения Шексны в Волгу. Осенью 1940 года русло Волги перекрыли, 13 апреля 1941 года началось наполнение чаши водохранилища"
ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/Рыбинское_море
или
http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/%D0%A0%...BE%D1%80%D0%B5
***
По моему мнению, испытания ДБ-3ПТ происходили не на Рыбинском водохранилище, а так же, как и МТБ-2, * на Иваньковском водохранилище, которое в предвоенные годы называлось Волжским водохранилищем; в наши дни оно широко известно  и как Московское море (наряду с более официальным названием: Иваньковское водохранилище).* 
Основанием для этого предположения может служить тот факт, что Иваньковское водохранилище было первым на Волге искусственным водохранилищем. Другие появились позднее указанного А. Широкорадом времени.

----------


## Yelena_tom

Здравствуйте.

Я увидел Ваше сообщение только сейчас.
Я    историк,    работающий    над    темой  операций  ЧФ,  а  также
американской  воздушной  армией в Румынии и Плоешти во время 2 мировой
войны.
Возможно,  Вы  можете  помочь  мне  найти  информацию  об экипаже
майора Сухомлина, который бомбардировал Бухарест ночью 16 октября 1941.

1. Летал ли Сухомлин в Бухарест из Севастополя или от озера Донуслав?
Он летал из 80 аэ?

2.  Т.к. погода в Румынии была плохой и этот было ночью, он должен был
лететь  по  показаниям  приборам  всю  дорогу  в  Бухарест и обратно в
Донуслав. Знаете ли Вы, где пилоты 80 аэ проходили тренинг для полетов
ночью по показаниям приборов? (IMC-IFR)

3. Знаете ли Вы его точную цель в Бухаресте, детали о цели?

4. Есть ли у Вас фотографии капитана Дубна (бомбардир), майора Козлова
(первый пилот), майора Грязных (штурман)?

Я готов обменяться с Вами информацией, которая у меня есть.

Пожалуйста, ответьте мне в личном сообщении или на форуме.

С наилучшими пожеланиями,
Алекс.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Я историк, работающий над темой операций  ЧФ, а также американской  воздушной  армией в Румынии и Плоешти во время 2-й мировой войны.
> Возможно, Вы можете помочь мне найти информацию об экипаже майора Сухомлина, который бомбардировал Бухарест ночью 16 октября 1941.
> <...>
> Я готов обменяться с Вами информацией, которая у меня есть.


Алекс, частной информации об экипаже Сухомлинова у меня нет.
Возможно, в январе я заявлюсь в ЦАМО - по возможности, могу посмотреть фонд 80-й аэ. Чтобы упростить поиск, сообщите номер авиаполка (авиабригады), в которую входила интересующая Вас эскадрилья, а также время включения аэ в состав ап (бригады).

Кроме того, рекомендую связаться с музеем ТАНТК им. Бериева.

----------


## Yelena_tom

Здравствуйте, Игорь. 

Спасибо большое за Ваш ответ. Если Вы собираетесь посетить ЦАМО, я буду благодарен, если Вы сможете получить информацию. 80 ораэ - это также и авиаполк, который был под 119 ораэ. 

Мне не нужна информация о 80 ораэ, а о следующих авиаполках, которые также были под 119 ораэ ЧФ: 

101 ораэ в период июнь-октябрь 1941 г., в начале Великой Отвечественной войны этот авиаполк базировался в Северной Таврии.

3 урап в период июнь-август 1941 г. до времени, пока этот авиаполк был объединен с другой ораэ. Далее, мне нужна информация о 70 ораэ, которая в начале войны была в городе Сая (Крым), в период июнь-октябрь 1941 г. 

119 ораэ, которая в начале войны была в Донуслав, период с июня до октября 1941 г. Далее - 78 ораэ, который в начале войны был в Измаиле, Севастополе и Николаеве, период - июль-сентябрь 1941 г. 

60 ораэ, в начале войны он была в Севастополе, период - июнь-октябрь 1941 г. Последний - 32 ораэ, в начале войны был в Измаиле, период - июль-октябрь 1941 г. Если я пришлю Вам имена пилотов, сбитых в Румынии, сможете ли Вы получить в фондах их фотографии и персональную информацию о них, за исключением той, которая уже есть в ОБД (данные из ОБД у меня уже есть)? Я не могу контактировать с музеем, о котором Вы упоминали, я живу в Европе. Я напишу Вам мой личный электронный адрес, пишите, пожалуйста, напрямую. 

plt767e@yahoo.com 

Cуважением, Алекс.

----------


## Игорь Мангазеев

> Здравствуйте, Игорь. 
> 
> Спасибо большое за Ваш ответ. Если Вы собираетесь посетить ЦАМО, я буду благодарен, если Вы сможете получить информацию. *80 ораэ - это также и авиаполк, который был под 119 ораэ.* Мне не нужна информация о 80 ораэ, а о следующих авиаполках, которые также были под 119 ораэ ЧФ: 
> 
> 101 ораэ в период июнь-октябрь 1941 г., в начале Великой Отвечественной войны этот авиаполк базировался в Северной Таврии.
> 
> 3 урап в период июнь-август 1941 г. до времени, пока этот авиаполк был объединен с другой ораэ. Далее, мне нужна информация о 70 ораэ, которая в начале войны была в городе Сая (Крым), в период июнь-октябрь 1941 г. 
> 
> 119 ораэ, которая в начале войны была в Донуслав, период с июня до октября 1941 г. Далее - 78 ораэ, который в начале войны был в Измаиле, Севастополе и Николаеве, период - июль-сентябрь 1941 г. 
> ...


Алекс, тут целая программа - минимум на три дня работы. Временем таким, увы, не располагаю.
Уважаемый Алекс, еще раз прошу точно сообщить номер полка, в которую входила интересующая Вас эскадрилья с указанием точной даты. Единственное, что я могу сделать для Вас пока, - это посмотреть фонды полка. Фондов отдельных эскадрилий может и не быть в ЦАМО. Поэтому надо начинать с того, что сразу можно получить в ЦАМО.

Я не понимаю смысл Вашей формулировки: "80 ораэ - это также и авиаполк, который был под 119 ораэ. Мне не нужна информация о 80 ораэ, а о следующих авиаполках, которые также были под 119 ораэ ЧФ. "
Извините, по-русски так не говорят.  Объясните, что Вы имеете в виду. Может быть: 119-я ораэ - это старый номер 80-й ораэ?

----------


## Yelena_tom

ЦАМО
====

Уважаемый  Игорь, я понимаю, что Вы не можете получить информацию об
отдельной эскадрилье.

Я буду благодарен, если у Вас есть возможность
получить  основные  фотографии и какие-либо исторические документы (не записи из ОБД)из следующих авиаполков ЧФ:

40 бап, 1-5 аэроэскадрилей в период июнь-октябрь 1941 г.,
2 мтап 1-5 аэроэскадрилей, июнь-октябрь 1941 г.,
5 мтап 1-5 аэ, в период июль-август 1944 г.,
32 авиаполка 1-5 аэ с июня до августа 1941 г.,
3 урап 1-2 аэ в период июнь-август 1941 г.,
101  ап, которая была основана из 3 урап, в период август-октябрь 1941
г.,
119 ап, 1-3 аэ, июнь-август 1941 г., июль-август 1944 г.

Спасибо заранее за Ваши усилия.

С уважением, Алекс.

----------

